# Photo History of Mid Air Refueling



## cupper (25 Aug 2013)

A neat collection of photos documenting the history and development of mid air refueling.

http://news.cnet.com/2300-11386_3-10017673-1.html

Also the associated article.

*Fill 'er up, flyboy: Sky-high refueling, from biplane to B-2*

http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57599926-76/fill-er-up-flyboy-sky-high-refueling-from-biplane-to-b-2/



> If you were to have gazed up into the skies above San Diego's Rockwell Field on a late August day in 1923, you'd have seen some aviation history in the making.
> 
> On August 27 and 28 of that year, Army Air Service pilots Lowell Smith and John Richter, flying in a DeHavilland DH-4 biplane, were engaged in an endurance flight that ended up lasting 37 hours, 15 minutes, a world record at that time. And here's where the achievement gets really interesting -- they were able to stay aloft for so long because another DH-4 regularly came by to run out a hose and transfer fuel in midair.
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Aug 2013)

I found the UAV to UAV refueling interesting, I can see that being useful for high altitude UAV's


----------

